# GM Kim, Ro Jin



## Master Todd Miller (Sep 22, 2004)

I had a chance to meet with and talk to GM Kim on my recent trip to Korea and was very impressed with him as a person and Mudoin.  GM Kim trained directly under Hwang Kee for many years.  GM Kim has several So Bahk Do Dojangs in Taegu City Korea.  Is anyone familiar with him?

Take care
www.millersmudo.com


----------

